# Que pulsera antiestatica es mejor, la alambrica o la inalambrica?



## anlulumo (Jun 17, 2013)

Que pulsera antiestatica es mejor, la alambrica o inalambrica?
Estos son los modelos que tendria que elegir ?
No se por cual decidirme
quisiera estar mas enterado antes de realizar una compra


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 17, 2013)

Pulsera Inalambrica??? hasta donde tengo entendido eso no existe....


----------



## elgriego (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola Estimado Chico3001,me parece que con los comerciantes:Todo es factible,hasta una puesta a tierra ¨sin cables¨





Saludos.

Pd Quizas los fabiricantes de estos adminiculos ,conocen secretos de la electricidad y la fisica que no se enseñan en las facultades!!!!!


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 17, 2013)

¿Entendiste lo que quisieron decir mas arriba? !Hay que conectarse a tierra con un cable, lo mas fuerte posible para que no se rompa y lo mas flexible para su comodidad. Bien físico: UN CABLE.


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jun 17, 2013)

Cosa rara que acabo de sacar de un tienda:

www.hetpro-store.com/index.php?page...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=4&vmcchk=1&Itemid=4

Lean la descripcion....acaso sera cierto???


----------



## chclau (Jun 17, 2013)

Sinceramente... me suena a cuento.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 17, 2013)

Es lo mas FAKE que he visto... si es un condensador como dice, se irá "cargando" y cuando toquemos un IC o placa sensible recibirá la descarga. Con la dichosa pulsera o no es lo mismo, porque si no tengo la pulsera y toco algo de metal (que no esté cargado) pues mi estática pasará a dicho metal. En el sentido práctico somos condensadores también.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 17, 2013)

Me parecen ridículas y me da ganas de comprar una solo para realizar les pruebas y medidas de que tan seguras son... pero luego seguro que igual les coloco un cable a tierra, en un principio si podrían funcionar, hasta que la carga sea tan alta que ya no la pueda contener y tendrías que descargarla o seria más peligroso que trabajar sin ella.


----------



## opamp (Jun 17, 2013)

La estática puede estar facilmente en el orden de varios miles de voltios,...a lo mejor si tengo un momento de desprendimiento económico y lo comercializan como pulseras ANTISTRESS lo compraría!!!


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 17, 2013)

mm tampoco ponerse un cable a tierra... llegas a tocar el vivo sin querer y ahi termina tu historia... yo uso una pulserita de metal con una resistencia de 500k y esta a tierra... asi la minima estatica se descarga facilmente y si tocas 220 ni sientes la cosquilla... 

Suerte!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 17, 2013)

Puede llegar, quizas a ser efectivo, siempre y cuando dicho condensador se descargue sobre un metal, pero... que sucede si tocamos algun dispositivo CMOS?, no creo que le guste mucho, recibir varios Kv.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 17, 2013)

Justiciero24 dijo:


> Cosa rara que acabo de sacar de un tienda:
> 
> www.hetpro-store.com/index.php?page...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=4&vmcchk=1&Itemid=4
> 
> Lean la descripcion....acaso sera cierto???



Hola nuevamente ,supongamos que es un condensador ,por donde cierra el circuito,o acaso es un condensador monopolo!!!


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 17, 2013)

sese monopolo... quizas sean invenciones de nuevas ramas de la fisica (?  jajaja sigan participando con esto....


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 17, 2013)

anlulumo dijo:


> Que pulsera antiestatica es mejor, la alambrica o inalambrica?
> Estos son los modelos que tendria que elegir ?
> No se por cual decidirme
> quisiera estar mas enterado antes de realizar una compra



 Otro cliente de Sprayette.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2013)

Me desilusionaron . . . 

¿ Cómo que la tierra-masa por WiFi no existe ?


----------



## chclau (Jun 17, 2013)

La carga electrostatica se acumula estando nuestro cuerpo aislado de la tierra. Cuando tomamos contacto con la tierra, aunque sea a traves de un circuito electronico, se produce la descarga en forma de un pico de tension de varios kV y duracion muy corta, del orden del nanosegundo.

El dichoso capacitor de la pulserita simplemente NO SE CARGA. Si consideramos un capacitor cargado como aquel en el que hay una diferencia de potencial entre sus placas, veremos que mientras estamos aislados de tierra es imposible que el capacitor se cargue.

El potencial de AMBAS placas del capacitor de la pulserita con respecto a tierra es aproximadamente el mismo de todo el resto de nuestro cuerpo, y para el caso da lo mismo que la pulserita tuviera un capacitor o una sardina adosadas, sin un camino a tierra (con una resistencia en serie de 1MOhm como proteccion contra electrocucion accidental), la pulserita no sirve absolutamente de nada.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 17, 2013)

De los mismos creadores de: 






Llega la pulsera antiestática sin cables ni ataduras! gran promoción! jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2013)

Me voy a hacer un Pararrayos Bluetooth  !


----------



## chclau (Jun 17, 2013)

Che Dosme, tu avatar no es un sistema anti ESD capilar?


----------



## anlulumo (Jun 17, 2013)

en conclusion cual seria lo mas conveniente comprar la normal la que tiene cocodrilo ?

me inclino mas por las nornales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Che Dosme, tu avatar no es un sistema anti ESD capilar?


 
Uhhhhhhhhhh , por eso quemaba los Fet


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 17, 2013)

anlulumo dijo:


> en conclusion cual seria lo mas conveniente comprar la normal la que tiene cocodrilo ?
> 
> me inclino mas por las nornales



Amigo en conclusión es la unica que sirve para permanecer equipotenciales con nuestros circuitos, eso sí, averigua si traen resistencia de protección anti-electrocución.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 18, 2013)

No creo que sea un capacitor completo, más bien solo la mitad de este, mi teoría es que así como nosotros acumulamos los electrones el trabajo de la placa de esa cosa es que se acumulen con más facilidad en él, pero eso no quita el problema de que cuando la placa esté muy cargada esa descarga se pase a nuestros circuitos.


----------



## chclau (Jun 18, 2013)

Sinceramente no le veo el sentido a la teoria, y aunque funcionara, de que serviria que los electrones se acumulen en esa supuesta placa?

Que diferencia hace que esten en la placa o en un dedo de la mano?

No hay que buscarle explicaciones complicadas a las mentiras de ciertos vendedores, son mentiras y punto.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> No creo que sea un capacitor completo, más bien solo la mitad de este, mi teoría es que así como nosotros acumulamos los electrones el trabajo de la placa de esa cosa es que se acumulen con más facilidad en él, pero eso no quita el problema de que cuando la placa esté muy cargada esa descarga se pase a nuestros circuitos.



Amigo lo que sucede es que medio capacitor no existe ni existirá, un capacitor se compone de 2 conductores separádos por un medio dieléctrico, para que un capacitor cargue adecuadamente cada uno de sus bornes debe estár conectado a potenciales distintos. En el caso de la pulsera supongamos que un borne se conecta al cuerpo mediante la manilla, ¿entonces el otro a que?
Existen aparatos para acumular cargas como por ejemplo un Van der graff; ahora imagina una manilla Van der graff, acumulando y acumulando miles de voltios hasta que la estática sea superior en miles de voltios a la estática sin manilla; por ende estoy de acuerdo en cuanto dices que no quita el problema.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 18, 2013)

Tema cerrado por que no va a ningun lado... 

En conclusion... las pulseras inalambricas no existen....


----------

